# Tubes



## Metal Ken (Mar 13, 2008)

Was dicking around with the camera earlier, tubes are fucking hard to photograph, at least from inside the amp. Then again, im not a photographer.


----------



## Michael (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool shots man.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone got any other cool pics of glowing tubes?


----------



## Michael (Mar 14, 2008)

I do, but they're not really artistic or anything. : / I might take some tonight.


----------



## Michael (Mar 14, 2008)

Took some.


----------



## Leon (Mar 14, 2008)

20p3bcg.jpg just replaced a picture of the space shuttle as my work desktop wallpaper.


----------



## budda (Mar 15, 2008)

mike, that first pic is awesome.

lots of cool pics


----------

